# marbury



## pennyfan03 (Jun 12, 2002)

The suns organization made a huge mistake by trading kidd and now have a terrible disaster in there hands. Also,I believe that Penny is upset because he was brought to phoenix to team up with the unselfishness of kidd and be the go to scorer.But now it is the complete opposite.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Anyone would be upset having Marbury run the offence. he takes so long to set up, hoping to get a stat himself. With Marion and Hardaway, he isn't needed to handle as much. Hardaway especially is adept at carrying the ball.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

to be fair to Stephon, he is a nice talent and can score a basket when he is asked. But the bottom is that he is not great enough to win games with the Iverson's mindset. But imo, the Suns offense should run by Penny then having Mabrury be a "finisher". Marbury is a good second guy but he is not good enough to win games like the way Iverson can.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

They should of had marion taking 20+ shots per game.... Marbury just need to get smarter on the passing and offensive end....


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

As Penny Hardaway (the poster) already said, to be fair to Marbury, his passing and offensive skills are already pretty good, as his 20 pts and 8 assists average will show. Now that Marion and Marbs have a full year playing together under their belt, things should begin to run more smoothly. I don't know if Marion will get 20+ shots a game, but he'll get his fair share.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Actually, Stephon has no problems running the point until when it counts. He costed so many games by his "quick shot" at the end of games. I mean, sure sometimes he makes a basket. But to be a great playoff team anyway, you have to be very discipline on the offense and be able to play defense.

Penny + Marbury maybe the worst defensive backcourt in the NBA now. 

lol, I forgot Francis and Mobley.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> Actually, Stephon has no problems running the point until when it counts. He costed so many games by his "quick shot" at the end of games. I mean, sure sometimes he makes a basket. But to be a great playoff team anyway, you have to be very discipline on the offense and be able to play defense.
> 
> Penny + Marbury maybe the worst defensive backcourt in the NBA now.
> ...


LoL


----------

